# [resolved] emerge failed bei lucene

## teddydeluxe

hallo,

ich wollte netbeans 6.8 emergen und beim paket lucene schlägt es fehl. wo liegt das problem ?

```

clover.info:

     [echo] 

     [echo]       Clover not found. Code coverage reports disabled.

     [echo]      

>>> Failed to emerge dev-java/lucene-2.4.1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-java/lucene-2.4.1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package dev-java/lucene-2.4.1:

 * ERROR: dev-java/lucene-2.4.1 failed (compile phase):

 *   eant failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   85:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3857:  Called eant '-Dversion=2.4.1' 'jar-core' 'jar-demo'

 *   environment, line  506:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       ant ${antflags} "${@}" || die "eant failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =dev-java/lucene-2.4.1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =dev-java/lucene-2.4.1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-java/lucene-2.4.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-java/lucene-2.4.1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-java/lucene-2.4.1/work/lucene-2.4.1'

```

bei lucene 3.0 bricht er auch ab. es handelt sich um javacc 4.0 und java version "1.6.0_31".

nebenher : wieso gibt es in bei der suche die optionen titel+text oder text, aber nicht nur nach titel suchen   :Confused: 

vielen dank schon malLast edited by teddydeluxe on Fri May 11, 2012 10:34 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## yuhu

Hallo,

die 3.0.0 Version lässt sich ohne Probleme auf x64 mit der sun-jdk bauen. Welche verwendest Du?

----------

## teddydeluxe

ich verwende auch das sun jdk, aber die 3.0 version failed auch

```
 * ERROR: dev-java/lucene-3.0.0 failed (compile phase):

 *   eant failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   85:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3861:  Called eant '-Djavacc.home=/usr/share/javacc/lib' 'javacc'

 *   environment, line  507:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       ant ${antflags} "${@}" || die "eant failed"

```

[/quote]

----------

## franzf

Deine Meldungen bringen leider nichts, weil das build.log fehlt. Kannst du die noch posten, wenns zu lang ist am besten über pastebin o.Ä.

----------

## Josef.95

Das netbeans-6.8-r1.ebuild verlangt explizit 

```
netbeans_modules_ide? (

...

 dev-java/lucene:2.4

)
```

 Von daher bringt es vermutlich nichts es mit einer anderen lucene Version zu versuchen.

----------

## teddydeluxe

also seit heute befidnet sich netbeans 7.1.1 in meinem tree und dafür habe ich versucht nochmal lucene 3.0 zu installieren. 

die build.log :

http://pastebin.com/mHXFXzNj

scheint ein java problem zu sein

----------

## franzf

Zeig mal das

/var/tmp/portage/dev-java/lucene-3.0.0/work/lucene-3.0.0/build/MANIFEST.MF

----------

## teddydeluxe

```
.0/build/MANIFEST.MF

Manifest-Version: 1.0

Ant-Version: Apache Ant 1.8.1

Created-By: 1.6.0_31-b04 (Sun Microsystems Inc.)

Specification-Title: Lucene Search Engine: core

Specification-Version: 3.0-dev

Specification-Vendor: The Apache Software Foundation

Implementation-Title: org.apache.lucene

Implementation-Version: 3.0-dev exported

svnversion: warning: cannot s

 et LC_CTYPE locale

svnversion: warning: environment variable LANG is 

 de_DE.UTF-8

svnversion: warning: please check that your locale name i

 s correct - 2012-05-11 11:18:21

Implementation-Vendor: The Apache Software Foundation

X-Compile-Source-JDK: 1.5

X-Compile-Target-JDK: 1.5

```

----------

## franzf

Das gehört definitiv nicht rein:

```
svnversion: warning: cannot s

 et LC_CTYPE locale

svnversion: warning: environment variable LANG is

 de_DE.UTF-8

svnversion: warning: please check that your locale name i

 s correct - 2012-05-11 11:18:21

Implementation-Vendor: The Apache Software Foundation
```

Und nen bugreport gibts auch:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=279050

// edit:

Das MANIFEST.MF schaut bei denen anders aus, kann also sein, dass es nicht hilft...

----------

## teddydeluxe

der workaround hat geholfen. vielen dank  :Smile: 

----------

